# Hillary Rodham Rodham goofed



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Another flip flop from the left. Couldn't get the video link to copy on here so go to foxnews.com politics page and check out the video of her regarding Walmart. Seems as though she used to be on the board of directors and now she is hammering them right and left. :lol:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

javascript:videoPlayer('032706/032706_sr_miller','Wal-Mart Challenge','Special_Report','acc','Politics','-1');

He means this... don't have time to watch it, off to work.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/index.html


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks flux.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Typical Politican.....Can talk out of both sides of their mouth.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

If she coulda done more than talk out of it ole Bill might not have ever had Monica-Gate.....

Sorry I couldnt resist.

Hillary is showing her true colors, which just happens to be whatever color the voting public likes best at the time.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

This is a cute one.

Senator Hillary Clinton recently went to a primary school in Ithaca, New York, to talk about the world. After her talk she offers question time.

One little boy puts up his hand and the Senator asks him what his name is.

"Kenny."

"And what is your question, Kenny?"

"I have three questions:

Whatever happened to your medical health care plan? 
Why would you run for President after your husband shamed the office? 
Whatever happened to all those things you took when you left the White House?" 
Just then the bell rings for recess. Hillary Clinton informs the kiddies that they will continue after recess.

When they resume Hillary says, "OK, where were we? Oh, that's right, question time. Who has a question?"

A different little boy puts his hand up. Hillary points him out and asks him what his name is.

"Larry."

"And what is your question, Larry?"

"I have 5 questions:

Whatever happened to your medical health care plan? 
Why would you run for President after your husband shamed the office? 
Whatever happened to all those things you took when you left the white house? 
Why did the recess bell go off 20 minutes early? 
What happened to Kenny?"


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Won't you guys be mad when she wins in 08 :beer:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

She hasnt got a chance in the world.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

God help us all if Hillary becomes President of the United States.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well you may as well yuck it up now, it is only a matter of time before Hillary takes office.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

She has too many strikes against her.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Bush did cocaine and probably ditched out of some of his military career, didn't stop him.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

No one in their right mind will Vote for a woman to take control of this country when she didnt even know her husband was churning another womens butter.

Shes an ignorant socialist, and I'll go so far as to say John Kerry had a better chance of getting elected than she ever will. Hell, Micheal Dukakis had a better chance.

And if you truly value your 2A rights, you wont vote for her either.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You won't vote for someone because they weren't up on their spouse's affair? What a low reason to vote against a person.



> Shes an ignorant socialist, and I'll go so far as to say John Kerry had a better chance of getting elected than she ever will. Hell, Micheal Dukakis had a better chance.


She is rather intelligent and up on current politics. I don't agree with everything she says but she knows how to whip up the black and white votes alike. Time will tell, but like I said, yuck it up now.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> You won't vote for someone because they weren't up on their spouse's affair? What a low reason to vote against a person.


No, I wont vote for her because shes a socialist and wants my guns. If you want to move this country closer to communism, by all means, vote for her.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I didn't say she would get my vote, but you should understand that her victory is a very real possibility.

If you want to know a secret though, I would rather see this country go farther towards socialism than fascism.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

*Rationalization *:eyeroll:

Question: What's the differance between _rationalization_ and _masterbation_?
Answer: NOTHING; either way the only person your screwing is YOURSELF!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> *Rationalization *:eyeroll:
> 
> Question: What's the differance between _rationalization_ and _masterbation_?
> Answer: NOTHING; either way the only person your screwing is YOURSELF!


Whoooops........forgot to give the book definition:

Rationalization: A defense mechanism in which the individual attempts to justify or make consciously tolerable by plausible means feelings, behavior, and motives that would otherwise be intolerable

Sounds like........................ :bop:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gun Owner: Although I hate Hillary, I will argue with you about the guns comment.

When Bill was in office Hillary had a little study conducted. 750 youth invovled in youth shooting programs were compared to 750 youth not involved in shooting programs. Guess what the results were? You got it, youth involved in structured shooting activities were far likely to commit "at risk" behaviors.

"At risk" behaviors included: drugs, alcohol, involvement in gangs, and anything else that might get them into trouble.

The research also concluded that youth involved in structured shooting sports programs also achieved higher GPA's because of the high concentration skills they developed. Texas 4-H shooting sport program corroborated this research and found that youth also studied less and got better grades because of the concentration skills and other "life skills" that were developed through shooting sports programs.

I saw this information down at a National 4-H Shooting Sports Workshop in Raton, NM about 4 years ago.

Story is, Hillary quickly made this research quiet because she thought the results would be the opposite.

I am quite sure she wouldn't press the gun issue as this would come back to haunt her big time.

By the way, Texas lawmakers were going to put a law in place that didnt' allow youth younger than 18 to be allowed to carry a firearm. Texas 4-H shooting sports ambassadors made up of 16-18 year olds addressed the legislators with this research and the law was quickly voted down.

Hillary doesn't worry me about my guns, just everything else.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh I dont think she'd push the issue during a campaign, the NRA has done a mighty good job of making sure the voters run and hide from an anti. I just know how she votes and that if in office, the first thing we would see is a return of the Brady Assault Weapons ban, followed shortly by a large increase in taxes to support govt healthcare, welfare, and every other socialist leaching program she could find.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think people give the President to much credit for power they really don't have. It is the people they appoint that does the real damage. Do you really want Chuckie Schumer as Attorney General or Ted Kennedy in charge of Home Land Security??????


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gohon said:


> I think people give the President to much credit for power they really don't have. It is the people they appoint that does the real damage. Do you really want Chuckie Schumer as Attorney General or Ted Kennedy in charge of Home Land Security??????


They would have to work hard to do worse than those who are already in place.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> If you want to know a secret though, I would rather see this country go farther towards socialism than fascism.


*Socialism=Forced Charity*










huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

So being that there were only two options, you prefer fascism? That speaks volumes about you.

And while we're posting pictures...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you could see beyond the end of your nose, you would see that personally I prefer a republic. You know, kind of like what we have here in America.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I said that I would rather have socialism than fascism. You claimed that socialism is bad. There were only two options.

If you set out to support a republic you did it in the wrong place.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

"Socialism=Forced Charity "

Taxes are a forced charity...holy ****! We live in a socialist republic!!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Only two options in your mind. For someone who claims to be so open minded, you are very narrowly focused on two bad options. I am more broad minded and think outside of your box.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Only two options in your mind. For someone who claims to be so open minded, you are very narrowly focused on two bad options. I am more broad minded and think outside of your box.


I do not believe that those are the only two options in the world. It was a hypothetical situation in which one had the choice between the two. Are you purposely missing the point or doing it inadvertently?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I simply reject your two options and your entire point. Deal with it!

huntin1


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> "Socialism=Forced Charity "
> 
> Taxes are a forced charity...holy &$#*! We live in a socialist republic!!!!


Only when that Tax money is redistributed to the non-working class does it become a forced charity. I have no problem paying taxes for roads, a solid military, and even research grants.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Then don't even bother replying huntin1 (note lack of debate)...here goes another thread down the drain, better lock this one plainsman. :eyeroll:

G.O., I wish that were the case. Our taxes are unfortunately redistributed through welfare programs to some that are not-so-needy.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> G.O., I wish that were the case. Our taxes are unfortunately redistributed through welfare programs to some that are not-so-needy.


Im in agreement with you there 100%. Welfare abuse is one of my main objections with the way the country is going.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

So I reject M_T's narrowly focused idea that I must choose between facism and socialism, and this constitutes lack of debate. Whatever, Mr. Flux. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Huntin1, like I said, if you reject the hypothetical statement, then why even bother responding to it? It would be counter-productive to you, now wouldn't it? :wink:

"Welfare abuse is one of my main objections with the way the country is going."

- Amen to that :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> If you want to know a secret though, I would rather see this country go farther towards socialism than fascism.


I think this statement is :bs: myself. If you have a problem with this T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41, tough. It's just too bad you don't like someone stating their opinion. I dislike both ends of the spectrum and to state such to get people to pick one instead of the more level headed middle road is a poor tactic and should be pointed out.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

" I dislike both ends of the spectrum and to state such to get people to pick one instead of the more level headed middle road is a poor tactic and should be pointed out."

- I'll agree there.

As to this:
"If you have a problem with this T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41, tough. It's just too bad you don't like someone stating their opinion."

-I'd say it's more nihilism than opinion.


----------

